# Rental Car hawaiidrive-o



## luana (Dec 28, 2007)

We are making plans for Spring Break 2008 and I reserved an intermediate SUV. My son and his wife like the mini-van better for hauling all the gear, etc so I Googled maui rental car and came up with hawaiidrive-o. Their cars are all through major car rental companies but the prices are way better! The price of the van I reserved is less than the intermediate SUV! I wanted to pass this information along to others who didn't know about the company.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 2, 2008)

When I google Hawaii Drive-o, I get a link to - www.discounthawaiicarrental.com

Are they one and the same?

Thanks!


----------



## luana (Jan 2, 2008)

*hawaiidrive-o.com*

They have different websites so I'd guess they are not the same company. The "o" is a letter, not a number. When I did the reservation through their website, I quickly received an e-mail from them as well as Enterprise. We'll be able to give Tuggers a better idea of how we like the service after our Spring Break trip!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 2, 2008)

Might be interesting to know your rental dates and pickup time, as well as the rate you've been quoted, to compare the rates of more conventional rental companies.  It always seemed to me the rental companies in Hawaii have pretty similar rates to each other.  If your find is really cheaper, it'll be good to know about.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 2, 2008)

luana said:


> They have different websites so I'd guess they are not the same company. The "o" is a letter, not a number. When I did the reservation through their website, I quickly received an e-mail from them as well as Enterprise. We'll be able to give Tuggers a better idea of how we like the service after our Spring Break trip!



Can you please post the whole URL for me?  Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 2, 2008)

Denise, I think it's the title of post #3:  hawaiidrive-o.com 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave! - That's it - I must have entered the URL wrong when I tried it the first time...


----------

